# hynson westcott dunning



## Trying not to break it (Jan 22, 2006)

hi everyone, found this little bottle today.  it is 2 1/4" tall, 7/8" across base. embossed hynson, westcott, dunning.  there is a ridge inside the lip.  in doing a search,  ref. medicine, balt. for that name.  any information would be greatley appreciated.  thanks for looking (love the little bottles)      rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 25, 2006)

hi bob,  thanks for the reply and the information.  i wish i had found the glass dropper.  i did find a ref. to a colorimeter on e bay and a navy carbon dioxide kit in the royal navy musuem from  w.w. I. for this co.  thanks again,   rhona


----------

